# Mouthy - how much longer?



## Jacek (Jun 28, 2010)

I've read a lot about GSD's being mouthy as pups, Bella is over 8 months and all she does is bite our hands, knees, back, still. Does this ever end? Do they grow out of it? I mean unless we keep her busy with stuff to chew, she's ok but as soon as we take it away, she continues with the biting/playing?

She's been fantastic in training but when not in training she's a handful. She doesn't chew on furniture or any other items for that matter, she's a great dog but the biting is slowly getting to me. Please tell me this ends at some point in time? lol


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie just turned 1 year old and still gets mouthy at times. Mostly when he's excited or wants to play. I will have to say that he has been significantly better about not biting in the past month. I think I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Hang in there.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie just turned 1 year old and still gets mouthy at times. Mostly when he's excited or wants to play. I will have to say that he has been significantly better about not biting in the past month. I think I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Hang in there.


Jacek-Mac just turned 1 year old too...and everything Wolfiesmom said is exactly the same for Mac. It will get better....I promise


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your dog is plenty old enough to put a stop to this. There is no excuse for a dog that age to still be biting and I would correct him for it.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Jacek said:


> ...I mean unless we keep her busy with stuff to chew, she's ok but as soon as we take it away, she continues with the biting/playing?


I'm just curious. Why do you take her chew toys away? For Mac, we always allow access to his chew toys...kongs etc. Not saying I'm right or anything. I'm not an expert. I'm learning too


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Elaine. Step up the leadership and stop the biting. The dog is way past the puppy oral stage and should know the appropriate things to chew, you are not one of them! Crate her when she gets in the mode and tell her no bite when you are bringing her there. Don't make a huge deal of it, just matter of factly give her a time out.


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

Elaine said:


> Your dog is plenty old enough to put a stop to this. There is no excuse for a dog that age to still be biting and I would correct him for it.


Agree 100%, Rambo is only 6 months old and hasn't been excessively bitey for a good 2 months or so. He knows whats his and what he's allowed to chew, he also knows there's a time for play and a time to sit still.

Key is redirecting--we started this as soon as we got him at 8 weeks old. He should have certain things available to him at all times to chew on. When he's biting, firmly say no, and place one of his chew toys in his face and let him go at that.


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie just turned 1 year old and still gets mouthy at times. Mostly when he's excited or wants to play. I will have to say that he has been significantly better about not biting in the past month. I think I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Hang in there.


Maybe I just have less patience and urge my pups to grow up faster but, a 1 year old is WAY to big, in my opinion, to be at all mouthy on anything but his toys.


----------



## Bunch of Rascals (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok to go along with this question...we are encouraging bite-inhibition and not bite-prohibition. Does this encourage the mouthy stage to last longer? The reason I ask is because Frankie does the same thing as Bella, though he is much younger. He doesn't chew on any inappropriate items just nips at our hands and especially my four year old. We have just been using the "Ouch!" and redirecting with toys and a short crate time as a last resort when he just is too hyped up. Sorry to add another question into your thread Jacek...just sounds like what we will be up against in a few months


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Elaine said:


> Your dog is plenty old enough to put a stop to this. There is no excuse for a dog that age to still be biting and I would correct him for it.


AGREED!! Our puppies will continue what comes naturally to them until we redirect or show them what is and what is not acceptable.
After a puppy is done teething there is no reason for all the mouthing.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Dr89 said:


> Maybe I just have less patience and urge my pups to grow up faster but, a 1 year old is WAY to big, in my opinion, to be at all mouthy on anything but his toys.


Yes, I do have a lot of patience. It comes from raising three kids to adulthood, and my previous GSD's. When I say mouthy, though, I mean that he puts his mouth on us but rarely will he put any pressure on us. If he is really excited, especially when rough housing with the guys, then he will forget himself and clamp down some. He also bites at my ankles, or as in the other night, bit me in the behind when he gets in a very rare naughty mood. My GSD, Chiefy, did the same thing.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake gets very mouthy when he wants to play or is really excited....however when he is excited and wants love it's more of the flea bite nibbles, but when he is full of pi$$ and vinegar he can can a bit mouthy. He is almost 111 months.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I think there is a difference if he only does to family, but if they do it to visitors then I feel it's a problem that needs to be fixed. If it's just him being playful and his way to get you interested in playing with him well then hes just smart. LOL


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cash gave very gentle "mouth hugs" up until the day he died at 4 or 5 years old. There was no pressure, but he would very gently take our hands in his mouth while we were walking or lying on the couch. I loved it! :wub:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have tried to teach Lakota it is totally unacceptable to put her mouth on me. She was very mouthy when she was little. I think my other dogs were a positive influence on bite inhabition. There have been a few times when she got her mouth on my arm and so very gently I felt her teeth on my skin and I made the "ow" noise she immediately released my arm from her gentle grab. 
My other dog, Kiya, likes to nibble me or will gently mouth my hand if it happens to be in her path when she's excited. I don't have a problem with it, but one day a friend had her hand nibbled and though she was going to get bit. So to avoid any "misunderstandings" I think its best for the pup to learn no mouthing.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That level of biting, especially on so many areas of your body should be corrected I would think. I don't know how you've been able to stand it for so long! I certainly don't mind the affectionate mouth hold on my forearm or hand but actual biting at 8 mos I wouldn't allow.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

jakeandrenee said:


> Jake gets very mouthy when he wants to play or is really excited....however when he is excited and wants love it's more of the flea bite nibbles, but when he is full of pi$$ and vinegar he can can a bit mouthy. He is almost 111 months.


Wow Renee...he's still mouthy at 111 months! :wild:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie just turned 1 year old and still gets mouthy at times. Mostly when he's excited or wants to play. I will have to say that he has been significantly better about not biting in the past month. I think I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Hang in there.


I am on the fence about this. I have a mouthy dog and she learned early that we don't like that. The result was that she will stop when told but she still uses her mouth to communicate in that she uses it as if it were her hand. She never bites and her bite control is excellent. She occasionally gets too exuberant in the frequency but never in intensity.
Since she is a full-grown dog her teeth are hard and although she isn't biting it can hurt a bit. That is when we tell her to back off and she does. We enjoy playing with her and it gets a little rough but she is very controlled when using her mouth.
Does that make any sense?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think that makes sense PaddyD! Brody is similar. He never bites too hard, every now and then he gets a good pinch in there that hurts. It's mostly when he wants to play. I do redirect him and give him a toy, but when he wants to play with me or my husband, he'll spit the toy out and come back to us! It's his version of a little kid tugging on their parents saying.."lets play lets play!"


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Yes, I do have a lot of patience. It comes from raising three kids to adulthood, and my previous GSD's. When I say mouthy, though, I mean that he puts his mouth on us but rarely will he put any pressure on us. If he is really excited, especially when rough housing with the guys, then he will forget himself and clamp down some. He also bites at my ankles, or as in the other night, bit me in the behind when he gets in a very rare naughty mood. My GSD, Chiefy, did the same thing.


See that would drive me crazy, biting at me (or anyone's) ankles, and especially my rear, would receive hard and fast punishment. Personally, I find it pretty intolerable.

But "forcing" me to pet him by rubbing his head or nose up under my hand, or curling up on my stomach, is totally acceptable 

To each his own.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

heidigsd said:


> wow renee...he's still mouthy at 111 months! :wild:


lol!!!!!!!! Whooops!


----------

